

Catch a re-run of Y2K in 2038 - memoryfailure
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem

======
rikacomet
Q: Won't most people have computers, not older than 10 years in 2038? or
wouldn't people by then migrate to new hardware, hence solving the problem?

